# Ducks



## QuackWhacker (Sep 1, 2005)

Just wondering now that everone's out in the field are you seeing good numbers of ducks. In MN we dropped in numbers again, but seems to me I'm seeing more ducks than the last couple of years for sure. We also have more water than in years, still not enough though. Maybe there was good brood success and renesting effort. Anybody else seing this or have I been staring into the sun to long. :roll:


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

i live in NW iowa and i went out scouting about a week ago. i thought that there was a pretty strong number of birds around, expecially wood ducks. they must have had an exceptional hatch this year. last year on opening day we didnt hardly even see a wood duck but if the numbers that i saw last week hold up, we are going to be sitting and wathcing the wood ducks land in our decoys while we wait for the teal and other ducks to come along. when i was out last week, the only thing that i didnt like was the water level. since i have a bigger boat, it might be hard to hunt some of the smaller waters this year and that is what i would rather hunt in the early season. i guess that i will just have to try something different. good luck to everyone and i dont know about you, but i sure am getting excited to get out and hunt this fall.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Sep 1, 2005)

Now that you mention it I have been seeing an abundance of wood ducks. We seem to have a good number of woodies around here anyaway (lots of trees here). The only thing I have'nt been impressed by is mallards, lot of bwt though, cant wait for october. Atleast theres early goose for now. :lol:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Yesterday was our Dove opener in Nebraska. I spent more time watching the Teal buzz the river than I did looking for Doves. I have lived on the Platte my entire life and have never seen this many Bluewangers. Watched 1 flock of probably 500 strong get off a sandbar and head south and saw flocks anywhere from a half dozen to 150 all morning.

The 10th is our Teal and early goose opener. Hopefully we can get a good combo hunt going. :beer:


----------



## whitetail1474 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have been reading this site for over a year now and would like to commend you the sportsmen of NODAK on your generosity when it comes to sharing good solid duck hunting information. My hunting partner and I are putting the finishing touches on our first trip out to your state and cannot wait. Being obsessive duck hunters from wisconsin we have plenty of gear and we have put together what we feel is a solid plan of scouting and hunting, however I do have one question. We are going to be hitting town ( michigan ) around three in the morning and were wondering what would be the best way for us to get a quality shoot that first morning. Sleep is for the weak. Wisconsin beer, cheese and brats for anyone willing to help out.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Whitetail,
Are you going to be hunting a field or water? Public or Private land?
If you are hunting water, you could possibly find a transition slough/public land and set up there, but if you are hunting a field, it will be tough.

I would suggest spending that morning doing some scouting and finding an area with some birds (I would locate more than one spot). You could then take a nap in the afternoon and set up for an evening shoot. Then with one of the other spots you scouted, set up the next morning.

Your time invested in scouting will mimic your success in the field/slough.


----------



## whitetail1474 (Sep 2, 2005)

Muskrat, thanks for the quick response. We are planning on primarily shooting fields, but we were going to bring a puddle set for that first morning. I can't wait to see water. We loaded up a canoe yesterday with goose decoys yesterday afternoon for an evening goose shoot only to a find an absolutely bone dry slough at the end of our feeder creek. Saw alot of doves picking the muck but I didn't know what 3 1/2 inches of BB would have done.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well...I can tell you one thing...there is a bumper crop of teal this year. I don't know about eveyone else, but when I see what I think is a black cloud coming at me thinking its black birds and they turn out to be teal, that seems to signify a good fall! I don't mind limiting out on those at all...some of the best tasting ducks IMO.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a bit better then expected this season. I also have been seeing teal but I live in northern mn and they dont stick it out to long here, about a week of good shooting. They are fun to hunt though. I would take a limit on those ducks any day. Good luck this season.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

whitetail1474 said:


> ....and were wondering what would be the best way for us to get a quality shoot that first morning.....


Whitetail-
Speaking as a fellow non-resident who has been to ND for quite a few years now, being a newbie there you need an adjustment to your thinking. Unless you have a guide, or a local who is willing to point you to some birds, don't expect to walk right out the door and shoot a limit....Yes, it may very well happen, but although there are a ton of birds in ND, it's not like shooting fish in a barrel. It takes some work. You need to start thinking about SCOUTING as your first priority. Speaking from experience, forget taking right off on a hunt. Take my advice...if you spend that first day scouting, and find several feeding fields, you'll probably be in good shape for a few days to come. If you go right out the first morning cold and hunt, you'll shoot a few, but then you'll be unprepared for the next day or two. Been there....done that.

Another word of advice...if there is a USFW office anywhere near where you're going, take a little time to stop in or call them and pick their brain. Hunting in ND is very different from much of the rest of the country. A few minutes talking with the experts can save you a ton of wasted time...and GAS!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Very good point Just Ducky! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

was out scouting today and saw a nice field with about 5-600 MALLARDS in it, a lot of them were good and colored up already too, it got me pumped for the duck opener big time!! :beer:


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

i am still pretty impressed by th numbers of ducks that i am seeing around. i noticed a lot of ponds that had more ducks than ususal on my trip up through south west minnesota to the mid state region. i am getting really eager to find out how it actually pans out this year. has duck season started anywhere yet? if so, where and how have the numbers been? i cant wait! :homer:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Went home this weekend and did a little scouting on our land and the numbers are incredible!!! All of our land is still insanely wet and it is going to be an awesome year!!!!


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

just wondering, where are you from?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I saw alot in the early am and pm while out during the early goose season last weekend... there seems to be plenty of birds but once the season starts they'll stay on the refuge all day or become more wary...


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

Drove from Fargo to Bottineau County and saw lots of ducks all along the route. Should be a good year.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

We do some of our waterfowl hunting north of Michigan. Duck numbers are good, they have been much better in the past though. If your coming over the first weekend you'll get your limit of "locals", but we have started to get A LOT of hunting pressure the past several years and the shooting slows WAY down after that. If your hitting town in the dark and don't know the area......good luck. Get a little sleep and try some pass shooting after light.


----------

